# URL-POPUP Menü



## Califax (23. Juli 2003)

Hi - I need help,

ich hab in Golive ein URL-Popup Menü angelegt und möchte Aussehen und Schrift desselben editieren, gibt es dazu Möglichkeiten und wenn ja welche?

MFG Gert


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

poste bitte deinen Code dazu... Ein Link vorab: http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm

bye


----------



## Califax (23. Juli 2003)

*URL-POPUP*

Hi,

also das Popup soll analog diesem aussehen (siehe Anhang).
Es stammt aus der vorgefertigten Palette von Golive, die keine Editiermöglichkeiten bietet. 

Meine Frage kann man das Aussehen ändern z.B. Textgröße, Hintergrundfarbe etc.- 

CSS kann ich meines Wissens innerhalb von Golive nicht auf die URL-Popupmenüs anwenden.

Danke,

Gert


----------

